

Software Selling Model - essambastwesi

Dear All,
I just completed a software program. Could you please help me to know what is the best selling model e.g. per user, per server or subscription bases.
======
ZeroFries
I'd do three tier pricing model: $x for <10 users, $y for <50 users, $z for
<250, and for large enterprises do a custom pricing model.

~~~
essambastwesi
the new direction now is SAAS

------
manoylo_vnc
Depends what your software is all about.

~~~
essambastwesi
it's application which manage the internal and external communications between
employees

